#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Problema switch cisco 2948g-l3

## Steve

Tenhp um switch 2948G-L3, ele só esta entrando em modo ROMMON, daí fiz o procedimento "Recovering a System Image Using Xmodem and Ymodem" e após ignorar a configurações iniciais, recebo a seguinte erro:

boot of "cat2948g-in-mz.120-25.W5.27c.bin" using boot helper "mkseg1:a0010040" failed
error returned: No usable interfaces
loadprog: error - on file open
boot: cannot load "cat2948g-in-mz.120-25.W5.27c.bin"

Alguem ai pode me ajudar?

----------

